# Trying to run intersvr/interlnk



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

Looking for advice or help on setting up intersvr
on my laptop\s.
They are Win95, one of them brings up the intersvr
start screen, the other doesn't.
I think i have to make an entry in config.sys

I'll see if i can see whats in config.sys
on the one that does bring up the intersvr
start screen.

Still pretty confused.
John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

I found a line in config .sys on the one that
shows the startup screen for intersvr,

REM DEVICE=C:\DOS\INTERLNK\.EXE

So, cos it had REM in front,
i wondered if i should remove that REM
to make it go.

So i removed the REM, and left:

DEVICE=C:\DOS\INTERLNK\.EXE

However, that laptop then complained that
something was missing from my config .sys file.

so i put it back.

REM DEVICE=C:\DOS\INTERLNK\.EXE

Now the Interlink screen starts up.
That doesn't make sense to me.
I thought the rem would make that be disregarded,
I need help.
And medication.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I couldn't find any reference to Intersvr/Interlnk here,

http://www3.sympatico.ca/rhwatson/dos7/index.html

Maybe its not included in DOS 7 ?
I hope it is,
my desktop is DOS 7,
i wont be happy if it doesnt include intersvr\interlnk.

It is in the listings for DOS 6.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

well i have found out that i have to install a device
driver before interlnk\intersvr will work.

"You must install the INTERLNK.EXE device driver before you can use the INTERLNK and INTERSVR commands."

from:
http://users.cybercity.dk/~bse26236/batutil/help/INTERL_S.HTM

This information is of limited assistance.
It is of course, vital to know this, however the article
does not say where i could get such a driver,

Nor does it say where i should put this driver if i am
lucky enough to find one.

I shall start perusing around looking for the
interlnk device driver and see what i find.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Well i found this on
http://www.microcozm.com/interlnk.htm

"The INTERLNK device driver must first be installed in
the CONFIG.SYS file, however. This simply involves
adding a Device command line to config.sys:
DEVICE=C:\DOS\INTERLNK.EXE
Don't forget to reboot for the command to load."

Now if i read that right,
the device driver is a line of type
entered into Config.sys

That i can do.
O yes, i can do that.
That will be the easiest device driver
i have ever installed.

In fact, i think i will do it now.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

well i did that.

I now have some additional drives showing,

D:
E:
F:

none of which are accessible.

I also added that line into config.sys on the other
laptop, which has now refused to co-operate at all.
I have to press Con-Alt-Del every time, and it wont
even give me a C: prompt.
So i dunno how i'm gonna remove it.
cos i cant get to it!!!


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I got in by choosing selective startup,
and choosing no to everything!!

Now i have to try to figure what
should be in its config.sys

I'll just try to find a few likely entries,
and hope for the best.

It would help if i knew what i was doing.
Still, thats why i'm here, right ? yes?

I think i'm the only one in this bit.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I looked at the command.com in hex ed,
and its MSDOS 7
i'm a bit suspicious of dos 7, cos i cant
find any mention of it having intersvr/interlnk

So i thought i would change it for DOS 6.2

Unfortunately, my dos installation disks
refused to install, on the grounds that
i already have a DOS system running.

So i deleted all of the dos files i could find
on my C:drive, and tried again.

It would not install from my dos 6.2 disks
because i already have a DOS system on it.

I am now going to make a cup of coffee
and have a little think.

If anyone looking in has any ideas,
now would be a good time ...


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Dir returns 'file not found'

So i wondered if the computer was hiding files from me.
That might explain why i cant install DOS 6.2

So after i found this:
http://www.easydos.com/attrib.html

I tried attrib *.*
to see if any files were hiden.

A whole lot scrolled up and past, maybe a whole
MS-DOS system.
they were all preceded by 'A'

So it looks like theres a lot of hidden stuff.

Now, how to UN-Hide it all ?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

well thats just what it does if you type attrib *.*
i dont think they are all hidden.

but i cant seem to un-hide them.

attrib -r doesnt do it,

still looking ...


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

there are five hidden files,

C:\io.sys
C:\msdos.sys
C:\drvspace.bin
C:\bootlog.text
C:\bootlog.prv

as it seems to be ok with those hidden,
perhaps i should just leave them hidden,
and not worry about them being hidden.

the other dos files are not hidden files.

as i cant seem to un-hide them,
maybe thats the easiest thing to do.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

now to get laptop2 to start properly in DOS.

I would like to switch it on, and get the C prompt.

This is what i have found to do, to get to the
C: prompt,

insert floppy1 for dos,
switch on,
wait through post,
wait while it tries to start the dos setup from the floppy,
it shows the welcome to dos from the floppy,
to continue press ENTER,
i press ENTER,
it tells me it cannot install cos it already has dos,
press ENTER to exit,
i press ENTER,
it gives me A:\>_
i change it by entering c:
that gives me C:\>_

Thats where i want to be.

Now i am fairly sure there is an easier way to get to that.

But i dont know what it is.

If anyone could help,
please chip in,
thank you
John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

I think the probs im having with this laptop2
are all associated with its config.sys

I dont actually know that, i just think so.

So what i would like to do is to put standard, or
default, or normal, lines into config.sys
so that it will behave normally.

Thing is, i dont know how.
And im not getting much response.

I will try looking around on the net,
but what do i look for ??

i'll give it a try ...


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i found EDIT will allow me to write into CONFIG.SYS

Now i have to find out what is the normal, or default settings.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Hi john

I think that the interlink program is for DOS only. I suggest creating a boot disk for each unit that has DOS 6.3 on it and the interlink programs. You will need either a serial null modem cable or a parallel to parallel cable. You need to set up one computer as the server and one as the client.

Looks like the program will run in windows 95 but is not fat32 compatable.

http://www.kime.net/directcc/directcc31.htm


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Lurker,

Thanks for your support!
Yes the Interlnk/Intersvr setup is a dos arrangement.
I have the connecting lead.

Both PCs have to be running dos, and running their
respective parts of the Interlnk/Intersvr setup.

I have two identical laptops, laptop1 and laptop2

laptop1 appears to start the interlink program,
laptop2 doesnt start in dos without a lot of trouble.

Right now i am trying to make laptop2 start nice.
When it starts nice, i will put the prog on it.

I think its problems are with CONFIG.SYS
I dunno what should be in CONFIG.SYS normally.
All it has is "country=001"
Which seems a bit less than it should have.

Perhaps you could tell me what is normal, or
default in CONFIG.SYS ?

Cheers, John.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Hmmm a normal config.sys. It pretty much depends on what you are going to do with it. There are lots of different commands. Windows 98 doesn't need a config.sys at all.

Some standard commands
Files=30
Buffers=20
device=c:\dos\mouse.sys (if you need mouse support)
device=himem.sys
dos=high,umb
device=emm386.exe /noems


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

still trying to sort this out,
but got some minor probs with
the house heating at the moment.

john


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Lurker,

The heating is sorted now,
flame sensor problem.

Just the basic entries in Config.Sys
should be OK.

I only have dos on the hard drive,
i want the PC to give me C:\>_
instead of the runaround that i get.

I will put in the entries you suggested.

What am i going to do with it?

I dont want anything special.
I just want the C prompt 
when my PC starts.

This seems a bit too simple for it to do.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i've added Files=30
i have no idea why, or what it is for.
My config .sys is now:

country=001
Files=30

This has made no difference.
I still get the serious runaround.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i've added Buffers=20
i have no idea why, or what it is for. 
My config .sys is now: 

country=001 
Files=30
Buffers=20 

This has made no difference. 
I still get the serious runaround.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i've added device=himem.sys
i have no idea why, or what it is for.

My config .sys is now:

country=001
Files=30
Buffers=20
himem.sys

This has made no difference.
I still get the serious runaround.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i've added dos=high,umb
i have no idea why, or what it is for.

My config .sys is now:

country=001
Files=30
Buffers=20
himem.sys
dos=high,umb

This has made no difference.
I still get the serious runaround.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i've added device=emm386.exe /noems
i have no idea why, or what it is for.

My config .sys is now:

country=001
Files=30
Buffers=20
himem.sys
dos=high,umb
device=emm386.exe /noems


This has made no difference.
I still get the serious runaround.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi there,

Any suggestions as to how i can make this PC
give me the C prompt when it has started
would be welcomed.

It only has dos on the HD,
i can get to the C prompt through a curious
method of starting a prog on floppy,
then rejecting it,
and going from A: to C:

I want it to go straight to C:\>_

John


----------



## Casey820 (May 3, 2002)

A:>format c: /s
Reboot without the floppy. Computer will boot to a C:> prompt. 

If both laptops are identical, copy the config.sys from the working one to the non-working one.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Casey820,

Thank you for your reply.
*A:>format c: /s*
This is a compaq,
and it has the diagnostic section
on the hard drive C:

I am quite willing to wipe out all of
the rest of the three floppies worth
of full MS-DOS 6.2 that i have put on it
if you think that is necessary,

but i dont wish to wipe out the compaq
diagnostics.

I have before wiped it all clean, except
for five files which i could not figure
out how to delete, they are:

C:\io.sys 
C:\msdos.sys 
C:\drvspace.bin 
C:\bootlog.text 
C:\bootlog.prv

Both of the laptops are identical, except for
the contents of the hard drive.

Would you suggest removing all of the
MS-DOS 6.2 that is on there?

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I have removed the contents of config.sys on laptop2
and copied in the contents of the config.sys from laptop1

Laptop2 tells me it is starting windows 95,

Which i know it cannot do for it has MS-DOS 6.2
on the hard drive and not Windows 95.
So i dont know why it should try to do that.

I dont want it to do that.

It then gives me a message:

The compression driver cannot be set up correctly.
It goes on to tell me that i should get a version that is
compatible with this version of windows.

I dont want it to run windows.
I dont want it to set up a compression driver either.

How do i tell it not to do so ?

It then goes on to tell me that i can press any key to
continue.

So i press a key.

It has now given me a list of complaints about
the config.sys file.
Most of them say 'missing or corrupted'
Except for the himem,
it says it will use low memory instead.
I'm happy with that. Good choice.

Now i have to type in the name of the Command Interpreter
Unfortunately, i didn't catch his name.

This is not really going well,
John


----------



## Casey820 (May 3, 2002)

Well, when you said the laptops were identical, I thought you actually meant they were the same. Obviously they're not if you say the content of the hard drives are different.

I've never heard of a Compaq hard drive having diagnostic software on the C:\ drive. I have heard of them having a hidden partition where that software is stored. 

The new info you provided indicates that the hard drive has been compressed. You'll probably need to delete the entire partition and recreate it to get rid of the compression. Obviously you're not going to do that as long as you believe there's some software on it that you can't delete. If you've already executed the command format c: /s, even if there was something there, I can guarantee it's gone now. You need to delete the partition.

The format c: /s command will leave files on the hard drive that allow it to boot to a C:> prompt. That's why the hard drive isn't empty.

I've seen the Starting Windows 95... message a million times on DOS machines. It's just part of some of the boot files. It's not going to actually start Windows 95 if it's not on the hard drive. Don't worry about what it says, worry about what it does and what's on the hard drive.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Casey,

first off i'm sorry if i have not given enough info.
I don't think the drive is compressed.
Also, you're right, the 'Compaq Diagnostics' probably
are on a small partition, i shouldn't have said its
on C: i should have said on the hard drive.









*Two of these*

So it might be ok to format C: so long as the other bit
is not deleted.
What i did before was to manually delete the stuff on
C: using the keyboard.
Until the DIR of C: was as empty as i could get it,
there were 5 files i got stuck on.
Maybe they are the ones causing trouble.

C:\io.sys 
C:\msdos.sys 
C:\drvspace.bin 
C:\bootlog.text 
C:\bootlog.prv

Because they were included in the MS-DOS 6.2 anyway, i
decided to leave them where they are, since i would be
copying them back in from MS-DOS 6.2 anyway.

I now think that may have been a mistake.
They might be settings.
Maybe i should copy clean ones in,
from my three floppy set of MS-DOS

They might be telling it to start windows.
They might be telling it to start compression.

It hasn't got windows on it.
I dont think it is compressed either.

In order to copy these files onto my C: drive,
i will have to delete the ones that are there.

Unfortunately, i dont know how to do that.

Maybe you could suggest how to do so ?

Also, is there any other info that i should
include that i may have missed ?

Those files have ATTRIB that i have been
unable to remove.

Cheers, John


----------



## Casey820 (May 3, 2002)

I already told you what to try. Delete the C: partition, recreate it, and run format c: /s to make the partition bootable.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Casey,

That sounds simple enough,
but you didn't say whether or not that might wipe
out the 'Compaq Diagnostics'.
I dont want to make this machine un-useable.
Not that it is very user friendly now.

If i put D:
then would that tke me to the partition ?
i'm assuming it is D, i spose it may not be.

If i can be sure that part is safe,
then i will format C: if you think that is the
best way.

John


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Hi John
I think you have some problems understanding what the config.sys does. It is trying to load drivers into the system for use.

For example if you have the line device=c:\dos\mouse.sys 
You must have mouse.sys on your C drive under the directory given which is dos for the mouse drive to load and be used. If you do a normal dos install all the dos files will be under the dos directory. For the line device=himem.sys , the file himem.sys is looked for under the C drive. Since the dos install usually installs these files into the dos directory this command need to be changed to device=c:\dos\himem.sys

You may want to down load the correct dos boot disk for your version of DOS here
http://www.bootdisk.com/original.htm
Run this file on a good computer to create a boot floppy then boot you system with it and type SYS C: to get the correct DOS system files on your hard drive. This will not install all the dos files to your hard drive just make it bootable.
(macfromok can probably explain this better then me) but you will need a good understaning of DOS to get the interlink program to work.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Lurker,

You are correct. I do have problems understanding what the
config.sys file does. But i am gradually getting used to
that.

I also have other difficulties with this laptop. I have
tried to clean all the files out of the C: drive by deleting
them, thinking that this would give the same effect as a
format.

Unfortunately, some have *ATTRIB* and this has prevented
me from wiping them out. Since they would be replaced by me
re-installing DOS, i left them there. I now think this was
a mistake. I now think i should remove them before installing
DOS. Maybe i am alone in this opinion, as others have given
no opinion either way.

However i did start the FDISK program, and i now see that
there are two divisions, or partitions on this hard drive.

They are 1 and 2.
1 is a non-dos and is about 3 MB
2 is C: dos primary and about 485 MB fat 16

Now, if i format C:
would i be correct in thinking that
this would NOT affect the other partition,
which i believe to be the 'Compaq Diagnostics'
without which i think the PC will not run.

Personally i dont think that would affect
the non dos partition, but i want to be sure.

Then i believe i can load my MS-DOS 6.2
by following the instructions that are on its
floppies, which i havent been able to follow
yet, because it thinks i already have DOS on
the PC, and wont let me go ahead.

Thank you for pointing out that i could
download yet another floppy, but the set i
have is intended for a PC with nothing on
its C: drive.

I have tried to get rid of *ATTRIB*
but i cant seem to figure it out.

John


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Yes formatting the c drive should not have any effect on the other drives partition.

Attrib shows the attributes of files in the directory.
a is an archive 
r is read only
h is hidden 
s is a system file

Attrib should be used with caution if you change the file attributes. 
You can set or reset the attribute by type the attrib command, the file name, + or - to set or remove the attribute.

Example 
ATTRIB config.sys +R
will set the config.sys file to read only.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Lurker, and anyone else looking in,

Ive just seen your last posting,
Which tells me that the other partition shouldn't be
affected.

Well thats what i reckoned too, that formatting C: should not
affect the Non-Dos smaller partition, which i still think is
the 'Compaq Diagnostics'
So with nervousness i formatted C:
Then checked with FDISK to see,
and yes partition 1 looks intact.
The laptop still works, So i put in floppy No1 of my 3 floppy set.
This time it did not complain,
it proceeded to install MS-DOS 6.22, then asked for floppy No2,
floppy No2 carried on installing, then asked for floppy No3,
and finished the installation, told me to remove any disks and
re-start to use DOS.

My laptop now starts,
tells me its starting MS-DOS,
tests its HYMEM, selects a MODE,
and presents me with the c prompt.

*C:\>_*

I am quite pleased about this.
Things are slowly working out.

I should have had the confidence to format earlier,
but i have seen the problems caused by the loss of the compaq
special partition, and the difficulties in finding
and replacing it, i was very worried about that.

Now to try to set up the Interlnk/Intersvr system.

The support from you all is much appreciated, john.

**********************************

Later...

I couldnt see any way to get rid of the ATTRIB,
i did try those things you said,
many times,
and with knobs on,
but now its been fomatted,
and so far so good.

Will try intersvr next,

Still here, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi there,

I think ive done it.
ive done something anyway.
ive got drives up to J:
however does it get to J: ??
bit confused about that ....

didnt put any directions into AUTOEXEC.BAT
i just did that from the prompt.

i didnt put any instructions much into
config.sys just device=C:\DOS\interlnk.exe
incidentally you have to put REM after you've
finished with it, otherwise
it will try to connect every startup.
Actually it doesnt matter if it does try
it wont succeed unless its set up anyway
and just goes to C: prompt after trying.
So its OK not to put REM by it in config.sys

But i will put REM, it looks a bit untidy
on startup otherwise.

I'm still playing with it.

I think there is a way to 'kick in' the
host from the client, got more reading
to do.

Still here, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi there,

It does matter a bit if you dont put REM by that line
in config.sys because although it will try to connect
and fail, then carry on starting Windows, it will put
extra drives in 'My Computer' which dont exist.

I think it allows for three unknown extras, to be found
by interlnk on the server PC, if you want more i think
you're supposed to set it for more, i just did the
easiest setup i could get away with.

Thats only my take on this so far.

Also i have now tried using my seven wire COM to COM
crossover wire link.

With no alterations to anything, it found the COMMs link
and connected up ok.

I did it with server machine up and running intersvr,
then i started the client and the client showed extra
drives as 'removeable' one of those was the floppy on
the server, and the other was the C: drive on the
server.

I'm still playing with it.

One thing i definately want to try is the procedure
described on this page:
http://www.rosebiz.com/linkup.html
about a third way down it says this:

******************************
If you haven't the luxury of compatible diskette drives,
INTERSVR can install a copy of itself on a remote machine.
Connect the two computers via the seven wire
null modem cable. On the client, enter the command:

INTERSVR /RCOPY

The program will prompt you for the COM port number
of the other (host) machine. Highlight either
COM1 or COM2 and press Enter.

On the host machine, enter the commands:

MODE COM1:2400,n,8,1,p
CTTY COM1

Replace 'COM1' with 'COM2' above as necessary.

The INTERSVR program will copy itself to the host machine.
*
******************************

This seems like a very curious, but very useful facility.
When i'm a bit more used to playing with it,
i will try this.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi there,

i think i now see why 3 drives are allowed for in the
default settings of intersvr/interlnk.

i think its because originally two floppy units were
typical on early PCs and a hard drive.
the floppies would be A: and B: the hard drive would be C:

So this prog would i suppose,
allow the next three letters, D: E: F:
for the host machine
unless the user alters it.

Well thats how it seems to me.

Heres a shot from my laptop,
its showing drives from my other laptop.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Still reading about this ....
i found this,

/RCOPY
Copies Interlnk files from one computer to another,
provided that the computers are connected with a 7-wire,
null-modem serial cable and that the MODE command is
available on the computer where you are installing Interlnk.

from here:

http://www.vfrazee.com/ms-dos/6.22/help/intersvr.htm

still seems odd to me,
but i have to try it.
I think MODE is usually an available command.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

well its not that straightforward,
you need access to the other computer.

After putting INTERSVR /RCOPY
it asks you to specify the serial port of the other PC
COM1 or COM2

Which i did,

it gives you stuff to enter on the other PC.

Which i did.

Then it said, copying
then a little red box came up,
error 21.

I havent been able to find out about this error anywhere.


----------

